# Starting a PLLC



## ME_VT_PE (Sep 12, 2018)

Do I need to be licensed in the state I start a PLLC? Or just licensed in general? I don’t plan on doing any consulting for a while, possibly side work that does not need to be stamped/not necessarily engineering related.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 13, 2018)

Generally yes, but it kinda varies by state. Will you have any employees? Any who would be licensed in that state?


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Sep 13, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Generally yes, but it kinda varies by state. Will you have any employees? Any who would be licensed in that state?


No. I was just going to do small side projects. I spoke with the state board. I do need to be licensed in the state in which the PLLC is formed.


----------

